# 2010 New York Pro Bikini Review



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 New York Pro Bikini Review by Isaac Hinds The 2010 New York Pro added the bikini division to it???s event and resulted in a field of 22 women, the largest showing to date. I???ve received a number of emails asking my thoughts on the show since I was front and center for the event. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

